# OT - BARON DAVIS a CLIPPER (Merged)



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



> NBA front-office sources told ESPN.com's Marc Stein that the guard reached a verbal agreement with the Clippers on Tuesday night and will sign a new multiyear contract with Los Angeles after the leaguewide moratorium on signings and trades is lifted July 9.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that Davis, 29, will receive a five-year deal worth an estimated $65 million.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3470016


well, thats assuming they re-sign brand.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



ehizzy3 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3470016
> 
> 
> well, thats assuming they re-sign brand.


I'm amazed they'll have the cap room for both, even with Brand taking a slight pay cut.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Wondering if there can be tampering issues with this since Baron must've known about it before opting out, which I'm sure he did.
Oh well.. Clips can be a small threat with Baron, Eric Gordon, Chris Kaman.. and if Brand can re-sign. That'd be an interesting group.

And Golden State is done.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



alext42083 said:


> Wondering if there can be tampering issues with this since Baron must've known about it before opting out, which I'm sure he did.
> Oh well.. Clips can be a small threat with Baron, Eric Gordon, Chris Kaman.. and if Brand can re-sign. That'd be an interesting group.
> 
> And Golden State is done.


don't forget thornton who had a pretty good rookie year......golden state isn't done if they keep ellis..they got the italian dude i cant remember his name he might be able to step in and start


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

+Clippers

-GSW

Doesn't really do anything for us.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3470016

wow..thoughts?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I'm not sure this makes the Warriors much worse. It really depends on how good Monta Ellis can be on a consistent basis. He's shown tremendous ability. If he can be that good regularly, the Warriors lost some depth but leveraging Ellis better will mitigate Davis' loss.

They should have found some sort of trade for him, though. Not getting anything back hurts.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT - BARON DAVIS a CLIPPER*

There's a thread on the exact same page. Look before you make a new thread....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



ehizzy3 said:


> don't forget thornton who had a pretty good rookie year......golden state isn't done if they keep ellis..they got the italian dude i cant remember his name he might be able to step in and start


marco belinelli? he was good in the summer league, garbage in the nba.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Minstrel said:


> I'm not sure this makes the Warriors much worse. It really depends on how good Monta Ellis can be on a consistent basis. He's shown tremendous ability. If he can be that good regularly, the Warriors lost some depth but leveraging Ellis better will mitigate Davis' loss.


uh, monta ellis was putting up 20, 5(rebounds), and 4(assists) last season with baron davis there. you think he's going to improve enough with davis gone that the team won't be much worse? i can't imagine that happening.


----------



## Devil in the Details (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Wow. Guess this is a good demonstration to the GM's in the league that you should be careful, rather than cocky, when considering how much leverage you have over a player with an opt-out clause. Chris Mullen tried to play it tough and got left totally high-and-dry. Baron, probably their best player and definitely their most marketable, just walked and they get nothing in return. And to add insult to injury, they let their $9MM trade exception expire last night without doing anything with it. Bet they'd like that back about now.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Minstrel said:


> I'm not sure this makes the Warriors much worse. It really depends on how good Monta Ellis can be on a consistent basis. He's shown tremendous ability. If he can be that good regularly, the Warriors lost some depth but leveraging Ellis better will mitigate Davis' loss.
> 
> They should have found some sort of trade for him, though. Not getting anything back hurts.


Baron's presence on the floor opened up everything for Monta to drive and do anything he wanted.
He'll still be a good player, but I'm guessing teams will want Gallinari to beat them instead of Ellis.

The Warriors still have no low post presence, and really, Baron was their best low-post player.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I'm not concerned

Their starting roster doesn't look bad Davis, Gordon, Thornton, Brandon, Kaman. But that's depending heavily on a rookie, a second year guy and three guys that have had injury issues. They don't look like they have much of a bench.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

wow wasnt baron making like 18 million a year? he just took a big pay cut, im sure he could have gotten a similar contract AFTER this season.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

You guys are all forgetting the Warriors strategy here...

If i remember correctly letting Baron Davis go allows them to offer a MAX contract to Gilbert Arenas. I wouldnt count the Warriors out of the hunt yet. The irony here of course is that the GSW originally drafted Arenas #31 overall and are having to pay a LARGE amount to get him now.

Imagine how stacked the west will be offensively next year if Arenas moves to San Francisco.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: OT - BARON DAVIS a CLIPPER*



B-Roy said:


> There's a thread on the exact same page. Look before you make a new thread....


Sir, yes sir!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



rocketeer said:


> marco belinelli? he was good in the summer league, garbage in the nba.


we'll see. i haven't heard a lot about him but he could have developed...not likely i guess


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Arenas reportedly got offered the MAX contract in DC, which is more than the Warriors can offer. 6 yrs/127 million I think for the Wizards, compared to 5 yrs/100 million I believe for the Clippers. Arenas has also said that he'd like to stay in DC as long as Jamison stays. Jamison is staying, so I think it's pretty safe to assume Arenas is staying in DC.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



drexlersdad said:


> wow wasnt baron making like 18 million a year? he just took a big pay cut, im sure he could have gotten a similar contract AFTER this season.


He didn't take a big paycut. The Warriors weren't going to give him a 5 year deal. They wanted him to play out his contract and earn more money. 

The Clippers are giving him 5 years/65 million. So he loses out on 3 million the first year, but the extra 50 in guaranteed over the next 4 will sure make up for it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



ehizzy3 said:


> we'll see. i haven't heard a lot about him but he could have developed...not likely i guess


not that he can't get better, but he's not replacing baron davis.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Five5even said:


> You guys are all forgetting the Warriors strategy here...
> 
> If i remember correctly letting Baron Davis go allows them to offer a MAX contract to Gilbert Arenas. I wouldnt count the Warriors out of the hunt yet. The irony here of course is that the GSW originally drafted Arenas #31 overall and are having to pay a LARGE amount to get him now.
> 
> Imagine how stacked the west will be offensively next year if Arenas moves to San Francisco.


Good point. $100 mil, though, is a hell of a lot for Arenas.
Makes me think how much we're going to have to pay for Roy, Aldridge and Oden and possibly Rudy when they reach the end of their contracts..


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

What are the chances Baron plays an entire year in a non-contract year?

But I agree, on paper, this is a blow to GSW.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

they want to lock up ellis and resign bedrins...i wonder if they could still afford arenas after that?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



B-Roy said:


> Arenas reportedly got offered the MAX contract in DC, which is more than the Warriors can offer. 6 yrs/127 million I think for the Wizards, compared to 5 yrs/100 million I believe for the Clippers. Arenas has also said that he'd like to stay in DC as long as Jamison stays. Jamison is staying, so I think it's pretty safe to assume Arenas is staying in DC.


http://blog.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/2008/07/wiz_offer_arenas_the_max_but_h.html

here is an article from the Washington Post.

He actually gets paid the same amount per year. The only difference is that the Warriors are offering 5 years instead of the Wizards 6 year proposition. Both teams offered the MAX contract allowed so Arena's isn't "losing" money so to speak, he's just signed for one year less if he opts to go to GSW.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Why would he though? He's more likely to make the playoffs in the east. He's said he likes DC, wants to stay with Jamison, and has the security of 6 years instead of 5.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Devil in the Details said:


> Wow. Guess this is a good demonstration to the GM's in the league that you should be careful, rather than cocky, when considering how much leverage you have over a player with an opt-out clause. Chris Mullen tried to play it tough and got left totally high-and-dry. Baron, probably their best player and definitely their most marketable, just walked and they get nothing in return. And to add insult to injury, they let their $9MM trade exception expire last night without doing anything with it. Bet they'd like that back about now.


Persoanlly I thought Davis was gone when Nellie benched him in the last game. Sure he said all the right things, but these guys have huge egos. Nellie may have been right to do so, but lets face it Nellie also has the ability to rub people the wrong way as well. I think this is Baron's way of saying lets see how you do without me full time. The Jason Richardson trade didn't exactly help either.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Baron Davis + Kaman + Brand= playoff spot for the Clippers. Easily.

Man, it will be tough to make the playoffs.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

^ Not if they can't stay healthy.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

thinking it over even further, I think the Clippers have a chance to pass the Lakers in the standings. The Lakers won't be the #1 seed. They will never recover from Game 6 of the NBA Finals. Games like that kill teams. Look what happened to the Mavs after losing to the Warriors. They brought back the same guys and barely won 50 games after winning 67 the season before. Yes, they added Kidd but they were in trouble before they signed Kidd.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



B-Roy said:


> ^ Not if they can't stay healthy.


Well, that goes for every team.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> Baron Davis + Kaman + Brand= playoff spot for the Clippers. Easily.
> 
> Man, it will be tough to make the playoffs.


They'll be tough, but I think we're still a better team even with them having Baron.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> Well, that goes for every team.


Kaman/Brand/Davis are not durable stars.......


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> thinking it over even further, I think the Clippers have a chance to pass the Lakers in the standings. The Lakers won't be the #1 seed. They will never recover from Game 6 of the NBA Finals. Games like that kill teams. Look what happened to the Mavs after losing to the Warriors. They brought back the same guys and barely won 50 games after winning 67 the season before. Yes, they added Kidd but they were in trouble before they signed Kidd.


the mavs were coasting this season. after what happened the previous season in the finals, it was pretty clear that their number of regular season wins meant nothing. management just panicked and made a terrible trade for kidd severely hurting their future and present and putting them in a bad spot.

as long as the lakers aren't considering doing something similar, i'd expect them to still be around the top of the standings.

and really, i don't expect the clippers to be in the playoffs. baron and brand is nice, but they still have to replace maggette. and don't expect kaman to be putting up 15 and 12 sharing the frontcourt with brand. they are a fringe playoff team at best just like the warriors would have been(and will be if they sign arenas).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



B-Roy said:


> Kaman/Brand/Davis are not durable stars.......


Either are Roy/Aldridge/Oden


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Gosh, I forgot about Maggette too. They'll be very tough. No use denying it. They were going to be better this year, just with Brand being healthy. But now with Baron... uh oh.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> Gosh, I forgot about Maggette too. They'll be very tough. No use denying it. They were going to be better this year, just with Brand being healthy. But now with Baron... uh oh.


Maggette opted out of his contract, and I doubt the Clips can re-sign both him and Brand, and even Brand is iffy.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> Either are Roy/Aldridge/Oden


I never said they weren't.....


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> Gosh, I forgot about Maggette too.


Correctly. They had to renounce Maggette to free up the cap room for Davis and Brand.

I don't see the Clippers as a playoff team, let alone a surefire one. Brand and Davis make a good duo, and Kaman is a fine supporting player, but beyond that they have very little. I don't expect Gordon to be an impact player in his rookie season.

They have a nice tandem, but little to support it. And Davis is likely to miss significant time to injury. It might be enough in the East, but not in the ultra-competitive West.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I don't think this makes the Clippers significantly better, if they lose Maggette.

Plus, the Clippers will eventually screw something up.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

It makes the clippers better because last year they NO PG at all. Thorton can replace Maggette and they get Brand back. However I doubt Davis will be as effective in Dunleavey's offense as he was in a more wide open style in oakland.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Minstrel said:


> Correctly. They had to renounce Maggette to free up the cap room for Davis and Brand.
> 
> I don't see the Clippers as a playoff team, let alone a surefire one. Brand and Davis make a good duo, and Kaman is a fine supporting player, but beyond that they have very little. I don't expect Gordon to be an impact player in his rookie season.
> 
> They have a nice tandem, but little to support it. And Davis is likely to miss significant time to injury. It might be enough in the East, but not in the ultra-competitive West.




Kaman is a damn good player, not a supporting one. If the Clippers stay relatively healthy they should easily make the playoffs. 

The west is going to be tougher than last year. 

Lakers
Clippers
Spurs
Mavericks
Suns
Rockets
Utah
Denver


All of those teams are as good if not better than Portland.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

This doesn't keep the Blazers from winning at least 50 games, and if winning 50 games in the West isn't good enough to make the playoffs (again), then it wasn't meant to be. I'd laugh my *** off if Portland won 50 games next season and found themselves in the lottery again. Hahaha.....


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



mediocre man said:


> Kaman is a damn good player, not a supporting one. If the Clippers stay relatively healthy they should easily make the playoffs.
> 
> The west is going to be tougher than last year.
> 
> ...


I'd say Portland is better than Dallas, Denver and Phoenix. We will finish second in the NW Division.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Crap. I have to admit this worries me. It's gonna be tough to get in the playoffs in the West again this coming season. I still think we have a slightly better chance to make the playoffs though. Also, the Warriors chances of making the playoffs plummets.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I think rockets, mavs, and nugggets won't make playoffs next year


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I think GSW is in trouble, at least one of the Mavs, Nugs and even PHX will also have problems - not sure which one - and I am not sold on the Clips getting a full year from Baron as well.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Dan said:


> I don't think this makes the Clippers significantly better, if they lose Maggette.
> 
> Plus, the Clippers will eventually screw something up.


Totally agree. Maggette kept them in a lot of games with his ability to get to the FT line. If the lose him, I don't think they are making a quantum leap into the playoffs. 

Plus let's see how Brand plays post surgery before we pen them into the playoffs already. If his hops aren't as good as they were pre-injury, then his game is a lot less scary.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Why no playoffs for the Rockets? If McGrady and Yao are healthy, they contend for the #1 seed. Mavs might suck but they still have most of the guys that went to the Finals. No playoffs? We'll see. I hope so.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> Why no playoffs for the Rockets? If McGrady and Yao are healthy, they contend for the #1 seed. Mavs might suck but they still have most of the guys that went to the Finals. No playoffs? We'll see. I hope so.


thats a big IF


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

PG Baron Davis
SG Eric Gordon
SF Corey Maggette
PF Elton Brand
C Chris Kaman

Yikes! (if they're healthy and that all works out)


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



KingSpeed said:


> Why no playoffs for the Rockets? If McGrady and Yao are healthy, they contend for the #1 seed. Mavs might suck but they still have most of the guys that went to the Finals. No playoffs? We'll see. I hope so.


Do you think Houston will have another 22 game win streak, which btw is 40% of their total win last season.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

You guys actually think the Clipps are better then my Blazers now? I don't think so. I love Barron, but the rest of the team? No Way!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Maggette will not be playing for the Clipps next year!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



whatsmyname said:


> Do you think Houston will have another 22 game win streak, which btw is 40% of their total win last season.


They don't have to. You can win the top seed without ever having a long win streak. It's just about consistency. Win 4, lose 1 all season long and you have a great record. So what if they went 19-3 during that 22 game win streak and played better earlier during the season, they're still good.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



whatsmyname said:


> Do you think Houston will have another 22 game win streak, which btw is 40% of their total win last season.


Do you think Portland will have another 13 game win streak too? By your calculations 13/41 is 31% of our victories last year so if you are gonna throw that out there then i will say this too.

Not that im ragging on our team or anything but i wont be overly surprised if we finish around the same record next year. And i certainly think that a 50 win season with 4-5 rookies on the roster is HIGHLY unlikely.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

Baron paired up with a real live low post player in Brand certainly gives that team some balance, and Gordon is no slouch perimeter shooter either (and he's like a bowling ball driving into the lane). If that squad can stay healthy, they don't lose a lot wit Magette gone, especially considering how well Thornton has come along.

Should be interesting to see how things go next year ... I still predict an 8th or 7th seed for us regardless of the rise and fall of other teams.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I'm not terribly worried about this next season. It's more about building on the chemistry from last season and integrating the new guys into the sytem. Give this team one more year, with Bayless, Oden, and Rudy, and you'll see what they can do in 09-10. If Bayless and Rudy are as good as everyone thinks they are, and Oden turns out to be the next coming of the greatest thing since sliced bread... This team will own the league.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I didn't think Brand or Maggette had decided to return to the Clipps.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

The expectations should be the playoffs for this team. KP, Nate and the players have said that, which they haven't said over the past two years. It's time to start showing some results, and get some playoff experience in Brandon's and LaMarcus' third year in the league.

This team is talented enough to get that far. Probably not win a series but it should make the playoffs.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Entity said:


> PG Baron Davis
> SG Eric Gordon
> SF Corey Maggette
> PF Elton Brand
> ...


I think Maggette opted out. Besides, they can't afford to pay Davis, Brand, and Maggette. Here is the probable starting lineup:

PG Baron Davis
SG Eric Gordon
SF Al Thorton
PF Elton Brand
C Chris Kaman

Its pretty potent lineup.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

I am going to say this, if we don't at least improve our record from last season then this team is a failure (at least for next year). We are young and will have growing pains, but when you have Oden, Fernendaz, Bayless, etc coming in next year with Roy and Aldridge (who carried are team pretty much to get the .500 record) then you expect only an improvement. Anything that is .500 or less next season = big time failure. Of course this is not counting injuries at all to our team.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - BARON DAVIS a CLIPPER*



B-Roy said:


> There's a thread on the exact same page. Look before you make a new thread....


Give the guy a break... its not like the title of the other thread tells you what its about. People need to do a better job of making the titles more cut and dry.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*

As a closet Clipper fan since the days of Danny Manning, Reggie Williams, and Ron Harper... I think this is great news. If they can get a solid SG they will have a tough team. And I love the fact that the Clippers can steal a little of the thunder in the Staples Center from Kobe and the Lakers.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT - BARON DAVIS a CLIPPER*

Yeah, I think if a thread title is ambiguous then nobody really ought to be surprised when a more direct one pops up. After all, I went to this thread before I went to the other one for that reason.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



mediocre man said:


> Kaman is a damn good player, not a supporting one.


He's been an above average player exactly once in his career, last year. And not way above average.

Kaman is a worthwhile big man, but nothing more than a support player to the two stars.



> If the Clippers stay relatively healthy they should easily make the playoffs.


Their top two is good but nothing amazing compared to the other good teams, and they have precious little beyond them.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



Balian said:


> I think Maggette opted out. Besides, they can't afford to pay Davis, Brand, and Maggette. Here is the probable starting lineup:
> 
> PG Baron Davis
> SG Eric Gordon
> ...


If they can't afford those guys, how are we going to afford our big 3? If you are comparing the likelihood of the owner not willing to spend, then I understand.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

This is good news for the Blazers, assuming the Clippers manage to re-sign Brand, but not Maggette (or vice-versa), and the Warriors are not able to sign a player of Davis' calibre to replace him. 

With the loss of Baron Davis, the Golden State Warriors have lost the one position where they were hands-down better than the Blazers. Now, Golden State - which I think the Blazers matched up with pretty well before - has no clear advantage position. As for adding a free agent - who's going to want to sign with the Warriors now that their best player is gone? Net positive for Portland. 

If the Clippers add Baron Davis, but lose Maggette (as I think is probable), the Clippers are not appreciably better than they were last season. Davis is obviously a better all-around player than Maggette, but Maggette posed matchup problems for the Blazers. Also, Davis does tend to get hurt, and you never really know how a player accustomed to a certain style (up-and-down) will adjust to another (half-court, post-oriented). Elsewhere, the Clippers don't have huge advantages over the Blazers. Neutral move for Portland. 

In conclusion, the Warriors got worse, the Clippers are not going to get much better... meantime, the Blazers got substantially better by adding Oden, Fernandez, and Bayless, and having guys like Roy, Webster, Frye, and Outlaw, with another year of experience. Watch out West!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anybody find it a coincidence that Brand left like 15 million on the table after missing basically the whole season? I have a feeling they had him opt out and said we'll take care of you down the road in order to sign BD. They'll let Maggette walk, and resign brand.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Public Defender said:


> *If the Clippers add Baron Davis, but lose Maggette (as I think is probable), the Clippers are not appreciably better than they were last season.* Davis is obviously a better all-around player than Maggette, but Maggette posed matchup problems for the Blazers. Also, Davis does tend to get hurt, and you never really know how a player accustomed to a certain style (up-and-down) will adjust to another (half-court, post-oriented). Elsewhere, the Clippers don't have huge advantages over the Blazers. Neutral move for Portland.


Brand and Kaman were injured for most of the season, that's why they reeked. They're going to be much better this season.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> If they can't afford those guys, how are we going to afford our big 3?


Portland will have the Bird rights to all of their players, so can go over the cap. The Clippers had to renounce their Bird rights to Brand and Maggette to get rid of their capholds, in order to have enough cap room to sign Baron Davis. That left enough cap room left over to re-sign Brand (at a pay cut), but not enough to re-sign Maggette.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> Brand and Kaman were injured for most of the season, that's why they reeked. They're going to be much better this season.


Talent-wise, though, they haven't gotten any better, and I would argue that the Blazers were at least on par with the Clippers last season, regardless of the injuries. And I would argue that even when LAC had a healthy frontcourt, the team's most dangerous player as far as the Blazers were concerned, was Maggette. But I see your point, the Clippers should perform a little better than they did last year, assuming Brand comes back close to his former level. Likewise, with Kaman. But I don't see them being better than the Blazers...


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Public Defender said:


> Talent-wise, though, they haven't gotten any better, and I would argue that the Blazers were at least on par with the Clippers last season, regardless of the injuries. And I would argue that even when LAC had a healthy frontcourt, the team's most dangerous player as far as the Blazers were concerned, was Maggette. But I see your point, the Clippers should perform a little better than they did last year, assuming Brand comes back close to his former level. Likewise, with Kaman. But I don't see them being better than the Blazers...


Talent wise they're much better, especially since Thornton matures a year and they add Eric Gordon. They will do A LOT better barring any injuries.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



alext42083 said:


> Wondering if there can be tampering issues with this since Baron must've known about it before opting out, which I'm sure he did.
> Oh well.. Clips can be a small threat with Baron, Eric Gordon, Chris Kaman.. and if Brand can re-sign. That'd be an interesting group.
> 
> *And Golden State is done.*


How? Monte Ellis is just as good as Davis!!! That is why they let him go for nothing.


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



World B. Free said:


> How? Monte Ellis is just as good as Davis!!! That is why they let him go for nothing.


BD was the heart and soul of that Warrior team especially that crazy offense.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



ironcrotch said:


> BD was the heart and soul of that Warrior team especially that crazy offense.


And Monte Ellis is more then ready to take over for BD's duties.

(hahah i said duties)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



World B. Free said:


> How? Monte Ellis is just as good as Davis!!! That is why they let him go for nothing.


If he's an unrestricted FA, it's not a choice of letting him go for nothing.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

that puts MAYBE 11 teams competing for 8 spots (if you still think that GS is competitive).

God damn the west.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



World B. Free said:


> How? Monte Ellis is just as good as Davis!!! That is why they let him go for nothing.


Monta Ellis is not nearly the distributor that Baron is; Ellis is very much in the Leandro Barbosa mold (or our very own Jerryd Bayless perhaps?). GSW are going to have a very different flow to their offense next season, and you have to wonder if Ellis will be able to setup his teammates as well as Davis did.

Then again, considering the way that team just jacks up threes in the first five seconds of the shot clock, they might be fine*



*if you consider no defense, no post presence, and high volume shooting "fine"


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lmao at the last 2 lines of your post nik.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> If they can't afford those guys, how are we going to afford our big 3? If you are comparing the likelihood of the owner not willing to spend, then I understand.


They did not have bird rights to all 3 of them - while we do to ours...


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

The best part of all this is that now Golden State has offered Brand around 100 million, 25 more than the Clippers originally offered him. So they'll either get back at the Cliippers by taking their best player, or force Sterling to shell out another 20-25 million. Great, humorous counter attack by Golden State.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> The best part of all this is that now Golden State has offered Brand around 100 million, 25 more than the Clippers originally offered him. So they'll either get back at the Cliippers by taking their best player, or force Sterling to shell out another 20-25 million. Great, humorous counter attack by Golden State.


The Clippers can't up their offer, I don't think. I believe, but am not certain, that they renounced their Bird rights to Brand to remove his caphold, in order to free up enough cap space to sign Davis. The remaining cap room is what they're using to sign Brand, which is a pay cut.

But I am sure the Clippers only did this with Brand's okay. They wouldn't cut him loose unexpectedly, to sign someone else, and then expect him to sign back with them for less.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: looks like we have another team to fight for a playoff spot*



World B. Free said:


> How? Monte Ellis is just as good as Davis!!! That is why they let him go for nothing.


Monta Ellis is nowhere near the leader that Baron is, and Golden State didn't let Baron go. It pretty much came to a surprise to everyone with the Warriors.


----------

